# Trek 1000 Upgradability?



## musicmaster (May 7, 2010)

found a seller selling a 2005 Trek 1000 that is is near mint condition for $300. Looks like it has a Tiagra Rear, 2200 Front and Sora Shifters. 

My other option seems to be a Dawes 2300 from BD that has Tiagra shifters/front and a 105 rear.

This is my first road bike, but my high school track coach works at a bike shop and is willing to teach me how to set up and adjust the bike I buy.

I kind of want to get the Trek 1000 and upgrade the shifters / FD to Tiagra all around, costing me around $140, less being able to eBay the Sora shifters for maybe $50?

First of all, can I upgrade the Trek 1000? 

Secondly, part of me just wants a peace of mind with a new bike from BD, having the components I want from the start.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, you can upgrade the 1000. 
Yes, if you buy strategically on Ebay, you can do it very cheaply.
Yes, you'll get to learn your bike inside out.

Enjoy.

P.S. All bikes are assembled from a parts bin. With proper "coaching" you'll do as well as a Twianise assembly line worker.


----------



## WarEagle07 (Jun 29, 2010)

I bought the 2300 a couple weeks ago and I cant be more happy. The bike is actually a clone of the Fuji newest 1.0 which is a $1000 bike. The components are great for an entry level bike. I took the bike to the shop to get them to do a quick tune up and it only took him 15 min. He said he was amazed at the quality of the bike for the price. This was a Trek dealer and he told me that I wouldnt be able to touch a trek with the same components for under $1500. I have put about 100 miles on it so far and its quite nice. this is the bike its cloned after, https://www.fujibikes.com/Road/Sport/Newest10.aspx BY THE WAY I AM A REAL CONSUMER NOT A PERSON WORKING FOR BD..


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

And the fact that this is WarEagle07's first post
That it's on a Trek forum
On a thread that doesn't even mention Dawes in the title
That he includes a pic of his "Fuji clone" ride
That he happens to have had it adjusted at a Trek dealer
That the Trek dealer told him it was comparable to a $1500 Trek
That he makes a point of saying he's not a shill

Should not in any way be considered suspicious...

OP: Get the Trek 1000. Learn from your coach how to do some basic wrenching. Upgrade it. Enjoy.


----------



## WarEagle07 (Jun 29, 2010)

Actually I am new to cycling and I bought that bike and did a search on this forum and it came up. I am a medical student and I did my undergrad at Auburn University thats why my screen name is WarEagle07. Sorry I dont have a couple thousand dollars to drop on a bike like a lot of people on here that think just because our bikes dont say Trek on the frame that we dont compare. I dont work for bikes direct. In fact I didnt even buy the bike through them. I was just trying to help a guy out.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

A.) I didn't ask about the derivation of your screen name.
B.) "I don't have a couple thousand dollars to drop on a bike" either.
C.) While I do own a Trek, I also own a bike that isn't a Trek and it compares very well.
D.) I never mentioned BD anywhere in my post. You did...in both of yours thus far.
E.) I, too, am just trying to help a guy out.


----------



## WarEagle07 (Jun 29, 2010)

If you look in his first post it says Dawes 2300 which is my bike and I did a search and found it. I was trying to say that I am a student not some bike salesman. Seems like a lot of people bash on that company for whatever reason. I never even heard of them till I searched my bike, which I bought at a bike store in Jacksonville which also sold other BRAND name bikes.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

How about we allow this thread to drift back to the OP's original intent. If you'd like to start a new thread, I'd be happy to come over and argue with you there some more


----------



## WarEagle07 (Jun 29, 2010)

Opus51569 said:


> How about we allow this thread to drift back to the OP's original intent. If you'd like to start a new thread, I'd be happy to come over and argue with you there some more


thats quite ok. go attempt to belittle people someplace else.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey, you're the one PMing me telling me I'm "kind of rude"...

If you're staying, I'm staying...nyah, nyah, nyah... rrr: rrr: rrr:


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Aug 28, 2008)

Anyways, back to the point... Get the Trek. I have a 2007 model and it's great. I don't know if you've done any research online, but it has all kinds of accolades for being a good intro road bike, and it's easily upgradeable. A new and lighter wheelset would be a worthwhile upgrade in the future. I do have to give the Alex wheels some credit, though, they've never given this 235 pound guy any trouble.


----------

